# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Droge roos of vette roos ??

## KH87HL

Hallo,

Ik heb regelmatig jeuk (roos) in mijn haar, heb al verschillende shampoos geprobeerd.
Vroeger als kind waste ik mijn haar maar 2 keer in de week, toch had ik nooit last van vet haar.
Op een gegeven moment kreeg ik last van roos, toen ging ik 1 keer in de week head & shoulders anti roos shampoo gebruiken.
Vanaf mijn 17e ongeveer toen ik ging werken, ging ik mijn haar elke dag wassen: 1 keer per week nog steeds met head & shoulders en de rest van de dagen palmolive anti roos shampoo. Vanaf toen werd de jeuk steeds erger, en ben toen gestopt met head & shoulders, omdat ik verhalen leesde dat die shampoo erg aggresief was.

Toen weer afgebouwd naar 3 keer per week mijn haar wassen. Ik heb allerlei shampoos gebruikt, maar nog steeds roos, jeuk en snel vet haar.

Nu gebruik ik 2 keer per week guhl rozemarijn anti roos en 1 keer dermolin shampoo.
De jeuk lijkt ietjes minder, maar nog steeds heb ik heel snel vet haar.

Sorry voor mijn lange verhaal, maar mijn vraag is eigenlijk wat voor type roos ik nu heb.
Ik dacht eigenlijk vette roos, omdat ik snel vet haar krijg. Maar aan de andere kant heb ik last van een droge huid, zeker in de winter. Ik moet elke dag mijn handen insmeren met creme en mijn gezicht (wangen en voorhoofd) zijn ook aan de droge kant.

Als ik pas gedoucht ben voelt mijn hoofdhuid, wangen en voorhoofd altijd droog aan. De volgende dag begint mijn hoofdhuid weer al vettig te worden. Als ik mijn haar 2 dagen niet was dan ziet het er vies en plakkerig uit.

Dus wat heb ik nou, droge roos of vette roos ?

----------

